# New to IBS - looking for diet supplement



## gokirop (Jan 11, 2016)

Dear all,

I am new to IBS and going through a sort of an elimination phase meaning that I do not have a balanced diet. Therefore, I have looked into different vitamin/diet supplements and this is the best my amateur eye could distinct from the numerous products out there. I would appreciate it greatly if you could say if it seems like a good idea to take this (why not?). Also, alternatives or some other supplements advices would be great.

http://www.iherb.com/Garden-of-Life-Vitamin-Code-Men-120-UltraZorbe-Veggie-Caps/12616

Thanks in advance.

Best,

Gokirop


----------



## AndyTheRD (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey,

As a registered dietitian I would advise caution against "elimination" phases. If you are cutting out certain foods from a food group, make sure to compensate ( ie; replace dairy with soy/almond milk, replace broccoli with spinach)

Here is a quick list of 5 foods that it actually makes sense to avoid if you have IBS: http://www.andytherd.com/#!5-Foods-to-Limit-if-You-Have-Digestive-Issues-or-Irritable-Bowel-Syndrome-IBS/b7hsi/56c388c10cf2da78df4f9957

As far as your supplement goes, I suppose it may be a decent idea to use it if you are eliminating foods in a unbalanced manner. But I do not recommend you do that in the first place, you should not need a vitamin/mineral supplement if you are careful with how you eat.


----------

